# Best MMA fight of the year video



## EternalSpringtime (Dec 31, 2006)

I liked this the most,

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/fedor+vs+hunt/video/xw6dt_fedor-vs-hunt


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2006)

EternalSpringtime said:


> I liked this the most,
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/fedor+vs+hunt/video/xw6dt_fedor-vs-hunt




I am confused. 

Why is this the "Best" of the year? 

I saw some good moves and some good counters. 

I also saw no knees in the clinch and no taking the advantage of the back a couple of times. 

I am no expert, so just curious what you saw and why it was the best?

Thanks


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Dec 31, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am confused.
> 
> Why is this the "Best" of the year?
> 
> ...


 
Many friends of mine never knew when Fedor is gonna fight. All I remember is that they were talking about Tito and Liddel fight. Liddel fight was an excellent one. I personally like PRIDE, and consider any Fedor fight is an excellent demostration of showing how the individual can overcome diffrent type of opponents using his skills with the time and the rules factor. Fedor almost is more than the best fighter ever to fight in those NHB events. Many people said that Fedor will take Hunt to the ground and that really happened. He is smart and knew to play his game. On the hand, Tito tried this and almost had Liddel down, but he couldn't succeed sicne Liddel took it upright and went punching.

Many fans expected much from Mark Hunt, but brute strength never works against skill.

I hope to see the Cop "Mirko" against Tim Silvia soon.

Thank you


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2006)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Many friends of mine never knew when Fedor is gonna fight. All I remember is that they were talking about Tito and Liddel fight. Liddel fight was an excellent one. I personally like PRIDE, and consider any Fedor fight is an excellent demostration of showing how the individual can overcome diffrent type of opponents using his skills with the time and the rules factor. Fedor almost is more than the best fighter ever to fight in those NHB events. Many people said that Fedor will take Hunt to the ground and that really happened. He is smart and knew to play his game. On the hand, Tito tried this and almost had Liddel down, but he couldn't succeed sicne Liddel took it upright and went punching.
> 
> Many fans expected much from Mark Hunt, but brute strength never works against skill.
> 
> ...




I did not make this a PRIDE versus UFC thread.

I asked why you thought it was the best out of all those you saw.  I think you answered that with you Like Fedor and think his technical skills were shown here. 

OK.

:idunno:


----------



## Rook (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know if it was the best fight of the year, but it was a good one.  

You see a World SAMBO/All Russia Judo Champ almost get submitted twice by the K-1 WGP kickboxing champ, and see the SAMBO/Judo champ get the better of the kickboxer in standup.  You certainly don't see that everyday.  

You see Fedor's awe-inspiring ability to escape submissions (watch closely - he is NOT just wiggling out).  You see Fedor go from flat on his face with a 295 lbs. world class athlete sitting on his back with double underhooks on him to standup free in under a second.  You see the confidence of a man who can put his arms at his sides within striking distance of the man who is arguably the best striker in MMA - and see the skill that lets him do it - slipping punches from the best and metting out his own strikes.  

On Hunt's side, he definately showed he has the strength to resist an armbar from the best - which is nothing short of astounding.  After it, he isn't even really winded... wow.  His groundgame and even his takedown has improved tremendously in the last few months and Hunt is definately going to be interesting in MMA for a good long while.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2007)

Rook said:


> I don't know if it was the best fight of the year, but it was a good one.
> 
> You see a World SAMBO/All Russia Judo Champ almost get submitted twice by the K-1 WGP kickboxing champ, and see the SAMBO/Judo champ get the better of the kickboxer in standup. You certainly don't see that everyday.
> 
> ...




Rook,

I never said it was bad. I think that Hunt missed some opportunities when Fedor's back was exposed. Hence my comments. I am in no way an expert, nor could I do a fight with either one. I was just internet commenting. But, I was curious as to why someone thought it was the best. Maybe I missed something. I did see the escapes and I was impressed. Just curious.


----------

